# Aspirin from 12 weeks



## Colette15 (Mar 25, 2022)

Hi I have been prescribed aspirin to take now I am 12 weeks pregnant. It is a 150mg dose a day. I know it is prescribed to prevent pre eclampsia but am worried about the side effects of taking it and harm to baby. I was just wondering what everyone experience is currently or was during their pregnancy with regards to taking aspirin.


----------



## Pigeon (Mar 25, 2022)

Took it in last pregnancy and with this one. It's fine, no side effects and healthy baby. Much better than the risk of pre eclampsia!


----------



## Inka (Mar 26, 2022)

Colette15 said:


> Hi I have been prescribed aspirin to take now I am 12 weeks pregnant. It is a 150mg dose a day. I know it is prescribed to prevent pre eclampsia but am worried about the side effects of taking it and harm to baby. I was just wondering what everyone experience is currently or was during their pregnancy with regards to taking aspirin.



I was worried too @Colette15 but I had a long chat with my consultant and she reassured me a lot. What convinced me was her saying that in my position she’d take it. She was/is extremely experienced. I took the small aspirin dose as prescribed and had no problems - not with the aspirin and no hint of pre-eclampsia. I did take a gastro-friendly one and chose a good time to take it food-wise. Having read up a bit on diabetes and pre-eclampsia, I think it’s generally a wise choice.


----------



## Colette15 (Mar 27, 2022)

Thank you both for your replies. Yes I agree although it is a worry, reading about the risks of diabetes and pre eclampsia I agree it is better to take it than to not. Did you both take it from 12 weeks until birth.


----------



## Inka (Mar 27, 2022)

Yes, I took it as prescribed  Actually, having said “prescribed”, I was just told the dose and bought it myself. I took it from 12/13 weeks (I don’t remember exactly) up to just before the birth.I don’t remember exactly when I stopped, but it was basically very close to the birth.


----------



## Pigeon (Mar 27, 2022)

Yes I took it up to and including the night before my c section. Then afterwards I was given Clexane to inject, which is an anti-clotting drug. This was done based on risk factors like age, haemorrhage, diabetes. I had to inject that for 7 nights afterwards.


----------



## Inka (Mar 27, 2022)

I had the Clexane too, in a convenient single-injection thing to have each day. I didn’t have a C section, I was induced and gave birth naturally (apart from the tedious drip).


----------

